# 2400 gal tank coming soon



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i am getting a 2400 gal tank in 7-10 days (actually an above-ground pool) and was wondering what i should put in it? rhoms, caribas? pirayas? all of them? i have an 8-9" Guyana rhom that im thinking i would like to try and breed, the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair, so i think that scratches that out... but i may be able to do some terns or cariba? or maybe a pair of elongatus, i have one that seems to be sexually mature because it has the redish tint around the gills and fins and is a black masked, it is about 6.5" also, for breeding substrate: i am thinking about putting blotches of gravel and stone every where,not covering the whole floor because that is too expensive, would this work for breeding? what do you guys think? any opinions or tips are appreciated.

thnx,
george


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o yeah, and it is going to be 12' diameter and 3' deep.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i am getting a 2400 gal tank in 7-10 days (actually an above-ground pool) and was wondering what i should put in it? rhoms, caribas? pirayas? all of them?










go for it, all of them

or try breeding with the elong


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rhoms and Elongs are near to impossible to breed so don´t waste your tank...get a large mixed Pygo shoal...







!

...BTW: congrats on your new huge tank...







!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Rhoms and Elongs are near to impossible to breed so don´t waste your tank...get a large mixed Pygo shoal...:nod: !
> 
> ...BTW: congrats on your new huge tank...
> 
> ...


 Rhoms have been bred in a tank smaller than that!

I would go for a Rhom shoal and attempt to breed. Or why not a load of Mannys in there


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

put a few of everything. With adaquet hiding places you will have no problem with serra's and pygo's


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hahahah thats a cool plan , im gonna do the same thing when i move out of here







but teh question is , how the f*ck are you gonna clean the tank ? hehe


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

he'll probably have to jump in the tank to do so....

2400gal tank! What are the dimensions?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

YEAH right , cant jump in the tank full of piranhas







theyl prob get scared and attack


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Well hopefully we see some pictures!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

i don't think the P's will attack... but your right about them being scared


----------



## ransomsix (Nov 13, 2003)

"the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair"

You do realize that a 2400 gallon tank is going to cost an arm and a leg in itself to maintain and run. Pumps filtration, water changes etc. I think that would concern me more than a couple hundred bucks in fish.

Sounds like it will be a treat though.Be sure to have the neighorhood kids over for a swim.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ransomsix said:


> "the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair"
> 
> You do realize that a 2400 gallon tank is going to cost an arm and a leg in itself to maintain and run. Pumps filtration, water changes etc. I think that would concern me more than a couple hundred bucks in fish.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a treat though.Be sure to have the neighorhood kids over for a swim.


 Maybe thats why he cant afford the P's!


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

f*ck how much is that thing? its kool tho


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ransomsix said:


> "the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair"
> 
> You do realize that a 2400 gallon tank is going to cost an arm and a leg in itself to maintain and run. Pumps filtration, water changes etc. I think that would concern me more than a couple hundred bucks in fish.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a treat though.Be sure to have the neighorhood kids over for a swim.


 I was thinking the same thing. What are you going to use for filtration? Heating the thing...depending on where you live...could be very expensive.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Make a mix pygo tank. .............


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds good if you like it. I just don't understand why you would want it. It is basically a small above ground pool? I wouldn't want anything that you can't see the fish from the side. That's just me though.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I've been thinking about doing something like this also ....
How are you going to heat and filter it? That is got to be costly! The tank will be awesome though once you have it set up? What is the material made of? I've wondered about creating an acrylic viewing side on a portion of the side of the pond to view the fish but i'm not sure if its doable.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Anything is possible. 
I also wouldnt like a tank i couldnt view from the side


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> ransomsix said:
> 
> 
> > "the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair"
> ...


 since its an above ground pool I bet he can find a pool heater, filtration will be a big problem though, you would have to make the mother of all wet/dry filters


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> i am getting a 2400 gal tank in 7-10 days (actually an above-ground pool) and was wondering what i should put in it? rhoms, caribas? pirayas? all of them? i have an 8-9" Guyana rhom that im thinking i would like to try and breed, the only thing is i dont have the money to buy a couple more to have a sure pair, so i think that scratches that out... but i may be able to do some terns or cariba? or maybe a pair of elongatus, i have one that seems to be sexually mature because it has the redish tint around the gills and fins and is a black masked, it is about 6.5" also, for breeding substrate: i am thinking about putting blotches of gravel and stone every where,not covering the whole floor because that is too expensive, would this work for breeding? what do you guys think? any opinions or tips are appreciated.
> 
> thnx,
> george


 that is awesome, but did u spend literatleay all of your money on the tank, dont have enough $ to fork over for a couple of more ps, but that tank sounds awesome, keep us updated with pics of it pleast, good luck on it. how tall is it


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh man if this gets up and running i would love to see it.

where are you located? if you are in cali ill give you a few of my p just so i can come over and chill by this pool.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

contact peacock he has a huge pond he could give you some good advice

on your filtration and such


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

holy shiet 2400??? can i come over or wut ill hook up the beer aiight ahahahah


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yio dont ned maechanical filtration at all, you wouldnt have to even cycle it

if you had 4 or 6 55g plastic garbagte cans you could just get some heavy duty pumps and hose and you be set, except i would use sand beds maybe cause it would be able to hold more bacteria

if you spent $200 on pumps, $100 on hoses, $100 on heating, enough play sand $30 and the garbage cans would be about $200

that would $630 adn then the pool wasnt much i guess

about $1000 for all i am guessing, might be a little low though


----------



## Catoprion (Mar 19, 2004)

George,

try to breed your redbellies in there and raise them in the same "pool". Remove the group after breeding. Raise and sell the offspring and you wil be able to buy yourself a nice group of Rhoms, ok?

regards
Maikel


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

holy crap, 25 replies already? hehe, well to answer many of your guys' questions:
this is exactly what im getting:

above-ground pool

for heating, i will probally be using a small pool heater ( i dont think i need it though because of the year-round temp.)

and for filtration, i have some nice 1/2 hp pumps that pump 13450 Litres per minute that i bought (and can still buy) for $50.00 each. i am going to start out by making a simple wet-dry that pumps the water through a cascade of rocks (bacteria substrate) the pool comes with a 900 gal/hour pump, but i might just have it running until it goes bad (which probally wouldnt be long).

and as for pictures:

of course


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

too bad i am not located in cali









CATOPRION: i think that is what i am going to have to do...

but as for breeding elongs, i think i am going to try that in some tanks of mine instead of the pool, that way i can control conditions better...

i am only going to be able to start out with 8 super reds though


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

id rather have a pool of caribas than super reds though...

and if i had the money, id have a damn shoal of pirayas breeding in there!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> id rather have a pool of caribas than super reds though...
> 
> and if i had the money, id have a damn shoal of pirayas breeding in there!!!!!!!


 in a tank that size you could probably have breeding pairs in a mixed Pygo tank!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and i just quit my current job too









i am going to definately throw in my 8 supers, they are reaching the size were they can start breeding, and hopefully if all goes well and my compressus arrives at it's destination well and alive, ill have some money to buy some others, maybe terns?


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Isent there cheimicals on thel iner that will your fish


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that would be sweet to turn into a piranha tank, only $180, good price. are u going to put windows on it so u can watch the piranhas, good luck, that thing would be awesome. where are u storing that mother, your garage.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Adding windows is a bad idea because they will usually just leak.

But is there like anti algae chemicals on the liner that could kill the fish


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tigrinus69 said:


> Adding windows is a bad idea because they will usually just leak.
> 
> But is there like anti algae chemicals on the liner that could kill the fish


 naw i dont think i want to try and add windows since the liner is flexible and is easy to break a seal.

as for algacide, not that i've heard of.... i'll throw in some damn bluegills first and see how they come out.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

wouldent it be a waste of money to buy it and then find out.. y not email them about the product.. if there isent im gonna buy the same pond for my rtc, tsn p bass etc


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If some one is getting a tank this large, then says i am not going to rock the entire thing becuase it costs to much money, prb cant afford to keep it clean and the filtration nor the heat to keep the water warm, should not even think about doing this.







I give the entire idea a







your not a zoo.

Second of all, this is not a tank, this is a small pool. or a water holder, some thing with out windows is not a fish tank, its a box that holds water, not ment for fish to live. this whole thing sounds just about a lame as some things get.
Sorry, but wake up and bite your self before you waste any more time / money.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

try looking down into your tank right now, thats how you would see your fish all the time, it would suck


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think that you are just jealous that you cant have this kind of setup in your house..... why can zoo's only have this half of us are just as smart as the people who work there. For me this would not be for Piranhas but for Catfish and other large predators that will outgrow your small tanks. And look at peacocks pond... LOOK HOW DAMN CLEAN IT IS AND Y ISENT IT THAT I CANT DO THAT???


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

bobme said:


> If some one is getting a tank this large, then says i am not going to rock the entire thing becuase it costs to much money, prb cant afford to keep it clean and the filtration nor the heat to keep the water warm, should not even think about doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did i ever say i didnt have enough money to upkeep it? no, i only said to buy all the piranhas that i would LIKE to have, as well as everybody else im sure. i do not have the money to dish out 300 dollars a fish to add into it, so what? many ppl dont. i am doing the best i can with what i have. it satisfies me, and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats right man as look as it satifies you and yes actually it is great looking at fish from above as long as you have nice calm water... look at peacocks pics


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

bobme said:


> If some one is getting a tank this large, then says i am not going to rock the entire thing becuase it costs to much money, prb cant afford to keep it clean and the filtration nor the heat to keep the water warm, should not even think about doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha, and that "box of water" is all i need to satisfy me, maybe i would like more than a "clear small box" to be able to see them flourish and grow to the size that cant normally be obtained in a household aquarium and maybe even take some out after a year of being in there and have them in my tank? have you thought of this? try biting yourself in the ass and try looking at the cup half full sometimes. but i understand, some ppl are born sour and cant help it. but its all good, its only an opinion right?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx tigrinus69.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I totally agree with you wrathofgeo and i will probably buy the same pond as u for my rtc, tsn 2 pbass, niger cat jur etc

do u have any form of messenger or chat wrathofgeo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome buddy. that will be a site to behold when your Ps get to a decent size, which i bet they will in record time. i was thinking about how many neighborhood cats and birds are going to go into that pool and get a surprise.

Joe


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

tigrinus69 said:


> I totally agree with you wrathofgeo and i will probably buy the same pond as u for my rtc, tsn 2 pbass, niger cat jur etc
> 
> do u have any form of messenger or chat wrathofgeo


 sure i have AIM messenger: tstmyposition69 ill get on right now.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> awesome buddy. that will be a site to behold when your Ps get to a decent size, which i bet they will in record time. i was thinking about how many neighborhood cats and birds are going to go into that pool and get a surprise.
> 
> Joe


 thnx, haha yeah i think they will learn quickly where "not" to go.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the only thing i have to watch out for is some damn hawks and eagles...


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

OOO so urs is going to be outside??? mines indoorrrr lol


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah lol, no room inside.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

i got plenty of space


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

you should get one of those underwater cameras that are for fishing and you could explore the tank with it and show us


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont think id get into it unless they were very well fed, there are always the runts that dont get fed, heh.

no but thats a good idea.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

So how would you keep track of which fish are still alive/sick etc? Counting fish all the time would be a pain in the butt especially from above the water.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

my fish would not be hard to count as they will be 3 feet long


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

2400g above ground pool!!! HOLY SH!T!!!! Too bad the sides weren't clear, that would be tight....maybe cut away some parts and replace them with plexi or somethin so you can look into the "tank" and see your Ps....if this works...OMG!! Good luck dude!!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, for the dead, im sure the piranhas will take care of that, and for the sick, i would have to pull out a few every week and see how their health is, it wouldnt be 100 percent accurate but it would help. and as for seeing the piranhas, what id do is id net out a few after they are all nice and big and plump and put them in my tank, and if i want a few serras, then id net a few serras, or if i have to fish them or even throw in a fish trap.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

It could turn out really cool, but heating and filtration maybe a problem especially if you heavily stock that pool. Another thing also to remember if you have any dogs or kids or even teenagers for that matter a pool like that can easily be busted by another person trying to throw someone into the pool. ( i speak from first hand experience!)


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

yd never get to ur dead p's in time lol


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

aren't you worried about rain and other crap messing with the water parameters? You could build a canopy, or a screened in porch/lean-to type thing!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the point of having a pool where you can only see the tops of your fish.

And if you are planing on feeding them cats and stuff i cant wait untill you go to jail.

Just for saying that you sir are a dumb ass.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

ITS A JOKE! lighten up dude


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

you know what would be different? YOu can make a glassbottom boat and ride around your pool watching ur P's haha....then u can charge kids around the neighborhood to watch them feed. Or, be like nigel marvin and wear a chain mail suit and feed them while ur in the water.


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

wtf is with bobme he is too serious man


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

personally, it sounds exciting, but it seems like a lot of work to do. But it all depends on how you'll represent it. If you really like it, follow your heart and you'll probably get the best out of it. Good luck!!!









I wish i could see it in the flesh too.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay the example that people used was look at your piranhas from the top of the tank. Okay you can see from the top of your tank at about a foot away veiw. In a pond or clear water you can see fish from pretty far away sometimes if its clear enought water and they look cool. Thats how it will look just 10 times better because the water is clear. Also i could see your guyses point of view if it was a fish known for its color. But guess what its not a freaking flower horn. its a piranha key word is aggression.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

bobme, your stupid as hell, i'm not even going to waste my time replying to your ignorant ass.

as for a cover, i might buy one of those car canopies and set it up over it. and as for teenagers throwing each other into the pool, i've got an underground one in my lanai(spelling?)


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Piranhas dont really look like much from the top...but what the hell, it sounds great. Iwish I could see that when it's done

Good Luck


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

My cats will look for cool from the top


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

*Bashing bashing bashing!* *Where is the help in this tread??? *

Perhaps I can give you some sound advice. Personally I was going to get a similar pool in my basements. I am about 90% sure that the liner will have a coating that will kill fish. You will have to let the liner get fully wet and exposed to the sunlight for a total of 48 hours. That will make the liner safe for fish use. Then rinse rinse rinse.

Placing the pool outside may open a variety of un-wanted parameters for you. We aren't talking about eagles and hawks, but invasion by micro organisms, and non beneficial bacteria. You may also open yourself up to a host a parasites, not experienced by most hobbyists. If you can find a basement, that is the better option.

Because of exposure to the outside, and inability to utilize chlorine you will have a ditch type environment. Mosquito larvae may be beneficial to the spawning in a captive environment. But if you must place it out side, research the methods of maintaining a large outdoor pond.

Look to creating a hanging overflow system. You may get a large pool filter, and with some modification have a kick azz filtration unit. Disassembling an RO unit to just the prefiltration may be what you want to connect to your pool filter. Constant supply of fresh water, and de-chlorinated may make you fish grow, and breed in your pool. If you can go to the point of adding a powerful UV sterilizer on the pool filter you should have a good outdoor system.

Those are just some basics to get you in the direction of having a functioning system for you Piranhas. Good luck, and shoot me an E-mail if you need any help. I have a filtration system I personally designed for a pool. Based on where you live; outdoor temperature variation and the winter may force you to move the fish in the winter.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Man you're an inspiration, I just hope you could handle everything..I am so envious of your piranhas as they'll be the happiest captive kept piranhas!!

c'mon guys shows some encouragement!!


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Man-o-man... set it up with a crap load of nice plants, stones, and branches to increase the surface area for the nitrogen-fixing bacteria... with some running water like you mentioned and you won't need to clean it out at all!!









That's the way my 150g is set up and I haven't cleaned out my tank since I set it up about 9 years ago. Just don't overfeed the fish, let them, or cleaner fish, tidy up the morsels before feeding again.

Go to a local small pond and collect some infusoria.. small animals that live in the water.. freshwater plankton... to clean up any nasty bacteria that might appear, although I don't think any will unless you go mad with feeding.

Wow.. the price is right!! The pool would be perfect if it could be set into the ground like a lily pond.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

I concur with you 100% on the live plants Piranha Boy. Your line of reasoning is astonishing. Damn! Maybe I should look back into getting a pool too. The initial cycling may be a pain, but well worth it in the end…


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Awwww shucks







thanx Piranha Adept









I just use the concept of utilizing what nature already provided, live organisms to clean the water. Nature's filtering system is composed of numerous aspects to remove wastes and not plastic pumps n' such...

Remember, one fish's wastes is another organism's food.







..... err.. as long as the organism is in the setup that is









Just a lil note on the infusoria....

Rotifers, paramecium, amoeba, vorticella, and many others feed on bacteria. When decaying food is present and the bacteria levels begin to rise, so too do the populations of zooplankton. A single rotifer can consume as much as 100 bacteria a minute!







......









When the setup is done properly, as I have tried to mimick, uneaten food completely dissolves in just a few days if it isn't removed. I haven't seen mouldy food yet as it just disappears....

Cheap weather loachs can be bought by the dozen or so and they hide in the mud, feeding on the scraps. Every now and then one will make the mistake and pop up.. only to be a snack.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> holy crap, 25 replies already? hehe, well to answer many of your guys' questions:
> this is exactly what im getting:
> 
> above-ground pool
> ...


 Where can you get those Pumps? Good luck. You should probably keep a shoal of pygos. You should be able to breed Reds in there no problems. Put in a few buckets with plants to help with the filtration.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Okay the example that people used was look at your piranhas from the top of the tank. Okay you can see from the top of your tank at about a foot away veiw. In a pond or clear water you can see fish from pretty far away sometimes if its clear enought water and they look cool. Thats how it will look just 10 times better because the water is clear. Also i could see your guyses point of view if it was a fish known for its color. But guess what its not a freaking flower horn. its a piranha key word is aggression.


















Piranhas can be very beautiful (reds, yellows, shiny scales, etc) and are best viewed from the side however the pool would be a great grow out tank and fish can be selected and moved to a display tank in the house for periods of time.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx alot for the helpful tips piranha_adept and piranha boy. i will look into all of these and see what i can do to make the best environment for my p's.

i have gotten alot out of this and thank everyone who contributed.

once i have recieved the pool (should be a couple days from now) i will take pics of it once i have it running.

and to whoever asked me about where to get those pumps of mine, i get them locally at a place called Northern Hydraulics. they might have changed their name now though









thnx again.
george


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

andymel said:


> rbp3rbp3 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay the example that people used was look at your piranhas from the top of the tank. Okay you can see from the top of your tank at about a foot away veiw. In a pond or clear water you can see fish from pretty far away sometimes if its clear enought water and they look cool. Thats how it will look just 10 times better because the water is clear. Also i could see your guyses point of view if it was a fish known for its color. But guess what its not a freaking flower horn. its a piranha key word is aggression.
> ...


 exactly :nod:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

just recieved the pool and filter that it came with today









i began clearing out and leveling where it will sit.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

man,m 2400 gallons you could oput like 50 pygos in that tank, you should order an ass load of them at once to see if you can get some kind of massive discount, ps iam thinkg about building some kind of huge ass aquarium 1000 gallons+ but not shure how much the galss would be, does your's have a side vewing port?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> does your's have a side vewing port?


 no, its just an above-ground pool.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Cant wait to see some pics!


 once i get it all established i will take pics.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry for digging up this old post, but did George upload some pictures or what? cuz this sounded awesome!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

just use a pool filter, they use a sand filtration sysetm, and are very effictive.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

LOL... I don't think he is still looking for info, rbp_4_135.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

a couple snakeheads.or a sh*t load of pygos.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Holy old thread resurrection batman


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

get an underwater video camers for sure!!!! post the vids duing feeding time


----------

